# 8 Topless Models Share SI's Swimsuit Edition Cover



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Related To Story
​*​
*NEW YORK -- *This year's Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition features not one... not two... but eight supermodels on the cover.

Veteran models Elle Macpherson, Rachel Hunter and Rebecca Romijn are joined by five newcomers. A photo feature on the inside features tennis star Maria Sharapova.

Although she enjoyed the photo shoot, Sharapova said she'll be sticking with tennis, because her personality comes out on center court.

SI readers can also get a look at actress Molly Sims wearing a skimpy, $30 million, 150-karat diamond bikini.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​​​​


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

where are the pix Harry......... hhaaaa


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess you will have to buy the magazine when it comes out LOL


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

www.cnnsi.com had pics yesterday



Sniper said:


> where are the pix Harry......... hhaaaa


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/features/2006_swimsuit/allstar/


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's a link to the actual cover picture :-D

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y194/HomeAbortionDoc/2006SISwimsuit.jpg

Scott


----------

